# 14 inch rhombeus photos



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/704332751

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/383023427

7-8" Xingu Rhom

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/688591523


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Nice fish, How are there temperment?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks.The big rhom is pretty typical in behavior but the xingu is the nastiest I ever had. He's taken swipes at my hand a few times.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

nice! I wish my rhom was that mean... and he's 10inches!









My spilo is HELLBENT though.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow, beautiful dude!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

very nice, i like the Xingu


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

hydroshutter said:


> My spilo is HELLBENT though.


I've yet to encounter one that isn't.









Thanks for the nod y'all.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Very nice rhoms! :rockin:


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I like both them fish, they are so bad ass looking if you were to sell one of them let me no. Thanx


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> I like both them fish, they are so bad ass looking if you were to sell one of them let me no. Thanx


I posted the Xingu for sale umteen times. Where were you? 
Now I'm definiteley keeping him.

Thanks for the comps though jearbear.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Here are more photos.

Spilopleura. 
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/995535427

Elongatus (river variant)
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/909522501

Geryi
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/258231734

This is an undescribed serrasalmus sp.
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/664062231


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice rhom look freakin evil


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Awesome pics man, you have quite a collection


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > I like both them fish, they are so bad ass looking if you were to sell one of them let me no. Thanx
> ...


Your welcome, I was gone for 5 months man and did not visit p-fish now I hardly go there. 
I like your other piranha to, I like your geryi, But that undescribed one is the sh*t, Is it really that crome looking or does the camra do that. It kinda looks like a gibbus but you can tell its not, Is that what you thought it was when you bought it. Where the hell did you get it?

BTW: I remember when you wanted a Brandti. Did you ever get one?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

nice pictures very clear


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks alot everyone.









jearbear, after beating myself senseless trying to figure out what that piranha is I sent a bunch of pics to Jason Bolin and he declared it as undescribed. Not a single soul knew what it was beyond that.
And no, I haven't got a brandtii yet. I keep missing the boat. I will eventually I'm in no hurry.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Fish post is selling some Brandi, I dont if you knew that. In buy n sell at all sizes.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Yup I know jearbear. But, all that's left is a small one. I'll wait for the next round.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That undescribed looks kind of like a Serrasalmus hastatus. I just saw a pic of one and it looks very similar.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> That undescribed looks kind of like a Serrasalmus hastatus. I just saw a pic of one and it looks very similar.


Funny you saying that. Ryan and I thought for the longest time it was. Good observation.


----------

